# Suche: Neue Herausforderung als SPS-Programmierer



## Guido (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo werte Kollegen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herausforderung als SPS-Programmierer / Elektrotechniker / Inbetriebnehmer.

Zu mir:
Ich bin 46 Jahre jung und seit 25 Jahren im Industrie & Elektrobereich tätig, davon 15 Jahre als SPS-Programmierer.
Zum 30.April habe ich ein auf 6 Monate befristetes Projekt in Thailand beendet und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen.

Meine Kenntnisse: 
- S5 / S7 (AWL/FUP)
- S7-200
- Protool & WinCC & WinCC flex
- PROFIBUS Bus-System
- Servo-Antriebstechnik
- VB6
- Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Access)
Sprachen: Deutsch/Französisch/Englisch/Italienisch

Bin flexibel und selbstständiges arbeiten gewöhnt.

Bei Interesse, detaillierte Angebote bitte als PN.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Buschmann (5 Mai 2011)

Fa. M. Busch GmbH & Co. KG in 59909 Bestwig (bzw. Standort 59872 Meschede-Wehrstapel) sucht noch Leute aus deinem Bereich. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Stellen schon bei der Arbeitsagentur oder sonstigen Stellenbörsen drin stehen. 
Vielleicht guckst du dich mal unter www.m-busch.de um, und wenn es was wäre, kann ich dir weitere Kontaktdaten besorgen.


----------



## seeba (5 Mai 2011)

Einsatzort?


----------



## Buschmann (5 Mai 2011)

seeba schrieb:


> Einsatzort?



Steht doch oben


----------



## Guido (6 Mai 2011)

> Einsatzort?


 
Einsatzort => Thailand, dann brauch ich wenigstens nicht wieder umziehen...
Nein, Spass beiseite....
Ich suche wenn möglich etwas in der Nähe von BENELUX, bin aber auch bereit den Wohnort zu wechseln, wenn das Angebot stimmt.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Markus Rupp (6 Mai 2011)

Festanstellung gewünscht?
CoDeSys und SAIA?
Datenbankanbindung?


----------



## Guido (6 Mai 2011)

> Festanstellung gewünscht?


Ja, wenn möglich.



> CoDeSys und SAIA?


Nein und Nein



> Datenbankanbindung?


Was meinst du genau?

Gruß
Guido


----------



## nobby_nobbs (6 Mai 2011)

http://www.meyerburger.ch/karriere/offene-stellen/?jobs[detail]=68&cHash=ef7c9475892e2545693490ba622eb215


----------



## Krumnix (6 Mai 2011)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach guten Inbetriebnehmern / Servietechniker im Asiatischen Bereicht. Auch Thailand ist bei uns ein Reise-/Lieferziel.

http://www.stangl.de/de/karriere/jo...service-techniker-inbetriebnehmer-mw/968.html

<Kannst du dich über die Stelle informieren und bei Interesse bewerben.


----------



## knknkn (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich studiere Elektrotechnik in Aachen und brauche begleitende Unterstützung und auch ihren Rat im Bereich Projektierung und Programmierung S5/S7/FU SEW.Wenn Sie Interesse haben können Sie mich gerne anrufen um detaliert über diese Angelegenheit zu sprechen. Meine Nummer lautet : 0179-5611880. Viele Dank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

knknkn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich studiere Elektrotechnik in Aachen und brauche begleitende Unterstützung und auch ihren Rat im Bereich Projektierung und Programmierung S5/S7/FU SEW.Wenn Sie Interesse haben können Sie mich gerne anrufen um detaliert über diese Angelegenheit zu sprechen. Meine Nummer lautet : 0179-5611880. Viele Dank



Ist hier schon wieder eine Projektarbeit zu vergeben, um an einen Abschluss zu kommen?


----------



## woisi (11 Mai 2011)

*jobs*

Fa. SOFTwerk in Österreich (Oberösterreich/Wels) sucht Leute mit deinem Profil, sollte aber was langfristiges sein, das hieße in deinem Fall Umziehen zu den Ösis 
Interesse ? dann schau mal auf http://www.SOFTwerk.at


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Mai 2011)

> Ist hier schon wieder eine Projektarbeit zu vergeben, um an einen Abschluss zu kommen?



KTG, SKM, VS.....
Warum nicht auch in unsrer Branche?


----------

